# Detailes for corner and wall trim plastic card board Bldg



## Lawrence Wallace (Jan 2, 2008)

I left out a whole section on showing how to fit corners and wall sections together.
I may make this a separate page with links from the Trim Page. Since that page was so long.
I'll let you guys say add or separate page.











http://users.stratuswave.net/~wd8jik/plasticadv/plasticadv.htm


----------



## tvaughan (Mar 18, 2009)

hi,
good morning,
have a break,listen some musics on itunes,


----------

